# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Carta CNS e CNS LIKE

## Eisenberg

Mi sono imbattuto purtroppo in questa sottile differenza... in sostanza la smartcard in vendita da Buffetti "FIRMAFACILE PLATINUM" non è una vera CNS (carta nazionale dei servizi) ma una CNS LIKE !!
....e qui già la mente inizia a vacillare....
In sostanza con la seconda non si può accedere ai siti di INPS e AE ! non capisco il motivo per cui buffetti venda simili prodotti, e a prezzo maggiorato rispetto alla solita FIRMAFACILE CNS, cioè vendo come prodotto addirittura PLATINUM ! un prodotto peggiore di uno economico... non ha senso... 
Comunque qualcuno sa se è in qualche modo possibile entrare nei siti INPS e AE con una cns like ?
ho già provato a richiedere l'autenticazione SPID tramite emissione di INFOCERT ID. 
ps: ho solo io la sensazione che questa babele di di autorizzazioni sia la solita situazione italiana di magna-magna generalizzato dove tutti vogliono avere la loro fetta di guadagno a scapito dell'utente finale e dell'utilizzabilità del sistema ?

----------


## Pincopallino

> Mi sono imbattuto purtroppo in questa sottile differenza... in sostanza la smartcard in vendita da Buffetti "FIRMAFACILE PLATINUM" non è una vera CNS (carta nazionale dei servizi) ma una CNS LIKE !!
> ....e qui già la mente inizia a vacillare....
> In sostanza con la seconda non si può accedere ai siti di INPS e AE ! non capisco il motivo per cui buffetti venda simili prodotti, e a prezzo maggiorato rispetto alla solita FIRMAFACILE CNS, cioè vendo come prodotto addirittura PLATINUM ! un prodotto peggiore di uno economico... non ha senso... 
> Comunque qualcuno sa se è in qualche modo possibile entrare nei siti INPS e AE con una cns like ?
> ho già provato a richiedere l'autenticazione SPID tramite emissione di INFOCERT ID. 
> ps: ho solo io la sensazione che questa babele di di autorizzazioni sia la solita situazione italiana di magna-magna generalizzato dove tutti vogliono avere la loro fetta di guadagno a scapito dell'utente finale e dell'utilizzabilità del sistema ?

  Non conosco i prodotti buffetti; ad ogni modo con la CNS si dovrebbe poter accedere ai portali da te citati, diversament con la firma digitale pura non si fa nulla

----------


## Eisenberg

> Non conosco i prodotti buffetti; ad ogni modo con la CNS si dovrebbe poter accedere ai portali da te citati, diversament con la firma digitale pura non si fa nulla

  La CNS LIKE non è una firma digitale pura, è una CNS ma non accettata da tutti i siti della PA...

----------


## CATIA71

> La CNS LIKE non è una firma digitale pura, è una CNS ma non accettata da tutti i siti della PA...

  Anche io non la conosco comunque con spid si entra tranquillamente.

----------

